# First Siamese Litter



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I finally have mini siameses! A couple of weeks ago I lost one Siamese mouse and thought it was my only female, but in fact on closer inspection it was the small male. So I put the remaining male and female together and success!

I haven't counted them yet, but I can hear them squeaking  Excitement!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations  
will look forward to seeing some pics?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats.......and i'm dying to see pics!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

9 little ones  They are so cute!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! Look at their fat buddha bellies! They look like me! :lol:

I especially like the "with thanks" paper shred!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Adorable peepers!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!!!!!!! They are lovely Kallan!! Fingers crossed they develop really nice strong points like the piccies of the adults you showed!! Just don't let me anywhere near them because I think I have my hands full and would take them in a minute if they were to be waved in front of me  :lol:


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Delighted it all worked out so well


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely little fatties,


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Wonderful heart warming story


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooo they are little fatties, that is always good.

Wxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Oooo they are little fatties, that is always good.
> 
> Wxx


Can you have a talk with my physician?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahaa mine too.

Babies are allowed to be fat, adults are not, unfortunately. hehe

W xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

They're so cute *wants* xx


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

Lovely little fatties, I hope we get an update soon! 



Jack Garcia said:


> I especially like the "with thanks" paper shred!


Glad to see it wasn't just me giggling at that. :lol: My gerbils regularly do similar, the other week they left a perfect eyeball on the surface of the tank. Let's just say it was too tempting.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Update! Photos taken yesterday on Day 8 - they're getting their hair in and are oh so cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! x


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

aww they are so cute <3


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

They are looking lovely, yours are the same as our babies some blue siamese and seal.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, i keep looking at these pics!! they're just gorgeous. Can't wait to get my own blues and seals  xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but why are some of them brown and other grey? They're both cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

forgive my lack of intellect if i am wrong Autumn but i believe the blues are darker in colour than the sealpoints, so i think this is why. Someone correct me if i'm wrong  xx


----------

